# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Conejos en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unos gazapos "cazados" este fin de semana en la zona de la Serena:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos preciosas Los Terrines.

En la última parece que estén posando para salir bien guapos :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre... si los viera mi perro, se vuelve loco con ellos  :Big Grin: 

Preciosas imágenes de esos gazapillos, muchas gracias por compartirlas.




> En la última parece que estén posando para salir bien guapos


Jejeje, pues sí  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Las fotos de los conejos, la perdiz, las grullas, el alcaudón real, los chorlitos, etc, etc... son preciosas, preciosas.
Un paseo por la Serena con esas capturas y esas vistas, aunque tengan reflejos, es muy gratificante.
Gracias los terrines por mostrarlas y hacer más grande el foro.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir una fotos que tomé el sábado a unos conejos en la misma zona que acostumbro:











Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Buena caza Los Terrines, se ve que les gusta tomar el sol a esos gazapos, gracias por las fotos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas imágenes de gazapos de lo últimos días:



















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Magníficas esas fotos de los conejos Los Terrines.
Éstos días atrás encontré uno pequeñito que tenía una pata rota y se lo traje a la señora... dos días nos ha durado, pero han sido intensos!!
Como comía zanahoria el jodio...
Nos levantamos el lunes por la mañana y ya estaba agonizando.
No sabemos si pude ser de frío, de estrés o una mala digestión... :Frown: 
Una chulada de animales cuando puedes tocarlos y vigilarlos... y más de pequeños!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo otros gazapos del viernes:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que me gusta la ultima foto, parece que está volando y si te fijas en el interior de la oreja de la derecha se pueden ver dos garrapatas.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Que me gusta la ultima foto, parece que está volando y si te fijas en el interior de la oreja de la derecha se pueden ver dos garrapatas.
> Un saludo amigo.


Qué buena  vista, frfmfrfm; no me había dado cuenta.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... como está terrines de conejos, jeje, muchas gracias por todas las imágenes  :Smile: 

Vaya vista que tienes frfmfrfm  :EEK!: , se nota que de tanto mirar al microscopio, se te ha pegado la vista de lince, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya fotos, los terrines.
Y vaya buena vista, frfmfrfm.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a los tres, no es la vista, son muchas horas de campo.
Este verano las pondremos en el objetivo del micro y las veremos como dinosaurios.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muchas gracias a los tres, no es la vista, son muchas horas de campo.
> Este verano las pondremos en el objetivo del micro y las veremos como dinosaurios.
> Un saludo amigos.


No hace falta que borres el mensaje y lo escribas de nuevo para incluir una frase más. Dale a editar mensaje y podrás efectuar cuantos cambios desees sin necesidad de borrar y escribir otro mensaje nuevo.

Con respecto a lo de la garrapata, tiene que ser espeluznante, jeje.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de ayer, a ver si podéis fijaros en el primer conejo, que siendo de campo como los demás, tiene una mancha blanca en la cara y el lomo (es que las conejas de la Serena me parece a mí que se juntan con cualquiera). Ahí van:









Esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El conejo de la mancha blanca va a durar poco, simplemente la selección natural, sera el primero en el cual se fijen los depredadores.
La ultima foto me encanta, si os fijáis  en los gazapos son más oscuros que otros, estos cuando sean grandes suelen ser los más grandes y pegones en las cuevas.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es igual que tengan manchas o que sean mas oscuros que otros... una vez que están en la cazuela todos están igual de buenos, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Buenas capturas Los terrines, un buen rato echarás agazapado a la espera de estos simpáticos animalitos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En mi pueblo esas esperas se llaman aguardos y había un dicho, los conejos con tomate y las liebres con arroz.
Me esta entrando hambre.

----------


## Los terrines

> Es igual que tengan manchas o que sean mas oscuros que otros... una vez que están en la cazuela todos están igual de buenos, jaja 
> 
> Buenas capturas Los terrines, un buen rato echarás agazapado a la espera de estos simpáticos animalitos.


Pues no, F.Lázaro; nada de aguardos ni esperas. Todas las fotos las tomo durante mis paseos por el campo. Lo que pasa es que conozco bastante bien el terreno, y sé donde encontrar los conejos  y otros animales para hacerles fotos. 

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Conocer el terreno para un  buen cazador es imprescindibles. :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unos gazapos de la pasada Semana Santa:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas tomas Los Terrines, como está el camino hacía el fresnedas de éstos bichejos...jejeje
Hay mañanas que se me cruzan decenas de ellos por la carretera y algunos a toda pastilla.
Parece que están empezando a superar sus infecciones y enfermedades.
Cada año veo más!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay mañanas que se me cruzan decenas de ellos por la carretera y algunos a toda pastilla.
> Cada año veo más!!


Pues ya sabes... estos bichos suelen irse contra el coche, así que les pasas la rueda y ya tienes la cena  :Big Grin: 

Anda que no hemos matado de noche liebres con los coches cuando estábamos de turno, jeje. Qué ricas estaban luego ya fuera en arroz o en salsa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de fotos de conejos del pasado fin de semana:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de unos gazapos el pasado sábado:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se nota que son del pasado sábado. Estos días no creo que ni se hayan atrevido a salir de la madriguera... con la calor que hace estos días dudo que se atrevan a salir, se les tiene que derretir las patas en esos campos, jeje  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, curioso... todavía se ven algunos cardos verdes, mira que es raro  :Confused:

----------


## REEGE

Menuda invasión de éstos tenemos por el Fresnedas... 
Por las mañanas vemos manadas de ellos, que se cruzan por la carretera a nuestro paso!!
Parece ser que las enfermedades se ceban menos con ellos o se están haciendo un poco inmunes, no??

----------


## Luján

> Menuda invasión de éstos tenemos por el Fresnedas... 
> Por las mañanas vemos manadas de ellos, que se cruzan por la carretera a nuestro paso!!
> Parece ser que las enfermedades se ceban menos con ellos o se están haciendo un poco inmunes, no??


Pues ya sabes... a atropellar unos cuantos y ya tienes comida gratis un par de días.

Por aquí, cerca de casa (concretamente en el polígono industrial que está al sur de Puerto de Sagunto), ya hemos visto unos cuantos, y la perra como loca tras ellos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Por aquí también hay muchos conejos este año, pero esto es normal en los años secos, ya que en los años de mucha lluvia, como los dos anteriores, en la época de lluvia, muchos de los vivares quedan sumergidos, haciendo estragos entre los conejos. De todas formas, yo ya he visto bastantes este año afectados por enfermedades como la mixomatosis y otras, y ahora se ha autorizado el descaste, que comenzó el fin de semana pasado.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De todas formas, yo ya he visto bastantes este año afectados por enfermedades como la mixomatosis y otras


Pues ya hace tiempo que no veo a ningún conejo con mixomatosis, al menos por aquí.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unos conejos del pasado fin de semana; todas las saqué en la misma zona, a donde me dirijí porque creía que podría fotografiar una pareja de búhos reales, aunque fracasé, ya que no los ví. Pero el domingo, muy temprano me hice ilusiones, porque lo primero que encontré en la zona fueron los restos de un conejo (solo la cabeza, y creí que podía ser obra de un búho):







En esta os muestro lo que quedaba del conejo muerto (si a los moderadores les parece oportuno, se puede retirar esta imagen, pero en el campo no todo son animales vivos):



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No te extrañe que los búhos se hayan zampado el conejo...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unos gazapillos del pasado fin de semana:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Muy chulos... esos fritos con ajos y un buen aceite están!!!!!
De todas formas gusta muchos verlos cada mañana cruzarse contigo por la carretera y jugueteando.
Mi etapa de cazador terminó el día que comencé a trabajar en el campo y los empecé a ver a escasos metros de la oficina del Fresnedas.

----------


## Luján

> Muy chulos... esos fritos con ajos y un buen aceite están!!!!!
> De todas formas gusta muchos verlos cada mañana cruzarse contigo por la carretera y jugueteando.
> Mi etapa de cazador terminó el día que comencé a trabajar en el campo y los empecé a ver a escasos metros de la oficina del Fresnedas.


Yo los prefiero en salmorejo... y me quedan de bien...  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo en tomateeee  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

No sigáis que a alguno hasta le va a gustar sin luz y en la cama...jejeje :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Je,je,je. :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## FEDE

> No sigáis que a alguno hasta le va a gustar sin luz y en la cama...jejeje


jejejejeje..... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelgar0284

hermosos!!! 

slds

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo dos gazapos de esta mañana, junto al embalse de Zújar:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El sábado hacía un día de perros, con temperatura muy baja y bastante viento del norte, lo que hacía que la sensación térmica fuera aún más baja. En un viejo y derruido toril vi un gazapo al sol y a cobijo del viento y le hice un par de fotos:





Fue al pasar las fotos al ordenador cuando me di cuenta de la presencia en la parte derecha de la foto de otro conejo y de una lagartija: el foco está en el conejillo de la izquierda, pero os he hecho dos recortes de la segunda foto para que podáis apreciar mejor a los tres:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas fotos, curiosa esa última foto de la lagartija y el conejo...jejeje
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que se camuflan muy bien.
Buenas capturas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunos conejillos de la pasada Semana Santa:







Un saludo cordial

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os pongo unas fotos del pasado fin de semana:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines bonitas fotos, el último va como una bala.
Gracias por las fotos,  debe de hacer calor por ahí. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Francisco, llevamos una buena semanita de calor; cuando hice las fotos a los conejos eran casi las 8 de la tarde, y era insoportable.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas fotos son del sábado pasado:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué marrón está el terreno! Hace falta agua.
Gracias los terrines por estas muestras seguidas de la naturaleza que te rodea.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Qué marrón está el terreno! Hace falta agua.


Los pobres conejos tienen que estar pasando poca hambre...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues así es esta zona en verano, y, afortunadamente, este año queda bastante pasto en algunas zonas, debido a la magnífica primavera que tuvimos. Y con respecto a los conejos, hay muchos menos que otros años, seguramente por causa de la pluviometría, al haber estado inundados los vivares.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo dos fotos del pasado sábado 26 de octubre:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Con lo sana que es la carne de conejo, con lo que me gusta a mí y la cantidad que tienes por ahí me dan ganas de visitarte un rato. Jajajaja.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esos conejitos troceados y con unas patatitas como guarnición...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del día 29; no se por qué estaban tan sociables. Me gusta mucho la primera, en donde casi no se ve el conejo, que pude fotografiar entre dos piedras blancas que estaban delante de él, y que salen desenfocadas en la foto:









En esta, aunque yo no los había visto, al revelarla pude observar que había dos gazapos a la izquierda del protagonista:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-abr-2016),frfmfrfm (07-abr-2016),HUESITO (01-abr-2016),JMTrigos (04-abr-2016),Jonasino (03-abr-2016),willi (02-abr-2016)

----------

